# A lone soldier in my yard!



## Screwtop (Jul 31, 2019)

There is a bigger story to all of this, which I'll release at a later date due to location privacy reasons, but anyway, there was a confederate, and union camp a mile away from where I lve. I want to get permission to metal detect the camp for some artifacts, but I haven't got around to it yet.

For the past three weeks,I've been metal detecting my front yard. I must have found $7+ in clad, and four wheat pennies. However, I wasn't finding anything "interesting". That changed yesterday, when I dug a signal, and out popped the tip to a bayonet scabbard! I was shocked! A Civil War relic, in my yard! Later that night, I got the surprise of my life when I dug a bullet beside my sidewalk!

I pounded the yard over and over again for six hours today, cleaning what little junk was left. Now there is nothing but iron signals from old household trash.

Because of the one mile distance from my yard, and the camp, I must have found where a union picket was standing. It was his job to keep a watch out for the enemy on the distant hills. I just happened to walk over where ONE guy was standing, and in my yard of all places!

I'm just amazed, thrilled and honored to dig something gifted to me by an Ohio Volunteer Soldier, from over 157 years ago...


----------



## Screwtop (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 1, 2019)

Very neat finds. Certainly memory-makers to cherish. Congratulations.


----------



## Mr. Hemingray (Aug 7, 2019)

Those are awesome finds! I live in Ohio and the only thing I have found in my yard is a few pennies and poison ivy. I didn't have any jewel weed around to put on it. Kept me awake for 4 nights....
History is awesome. Never allow it to be edited, glossed over or erased or we're doomed to repeat it.


----------

